# Damn it Bill!



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

View attachment 3611

View attachment 3612

It's all fun and games 'till someone loses an eye! 

Mrgatorman hits hard!!!
Thank you very much, nice suprise!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice selection Bill, it looks like something I might send out.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's awesome! Love that Serie R


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice selection.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

nicely done


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Well done Bill!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

that is a sick hit!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Paybacks are a beeeeeeeoootccchhhh. 


I remember.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Paybacks are a beeeeeeeoootccchhhh.
> 
> I remember.


Ummm humm....:biggrin:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I heard once from a very knowledgable respected person once...

PIF.

I did...but I also paid it back...LOL i never totally listen.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Me likey!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Awsome Hit!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh damn! The gatorman is back on the prowl! A sweet, sweet hit from one great BOTL to another! 

CD


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

excellent selection. top shelf!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice one...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit! I should know - he got me too!
(pics are coming!)


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

nice hit! those v's look great.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Great one Bill!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome hit


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

everybody better watch there back gatorman looks mad. Nice hit enjoy


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great bombing!
those are some excellent smokes


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet hit!

I thought I was in trouble when I read the title of the post "Damn it Bill"

Thanks for helping me wake up a little...


----------

